# Gundog classes age?



## Plantpots (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi all
This is my first posting on the site its good to be able to share a common bond!In two weeks we collect our V boy (still no names yet!) and welcome him to a wonderful home.We lost our varmie (13) to old age last summer and it broke our hearts.I did not go on shoots with him but i would spend hours over the field and to see him point and flush was a very rewarding memory.I would love to push this traing more with our Viz and know friends that shoot.I have found a gundog club locally.But before i contact them i was just curious about what age the breed should be adapting to this new skill.I can train the basic commands and on the whistle......


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great first post and welcome. There are some great dog training books out there you can start reading and I have some of them linked on my blog. Never too early to start a little at a time but socialization is the first order of business. Having a field dog already you know the joys of the field. What part of the world are you in since this is truely a world wide forum.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
I would have a trainer introduce him to birds before 12 weeks old. Its just a day visit, and you don't leave the pup.
Gun dog groups are great and normally have training days. You meet with them, and then work on your own with the pup acquiring a new skill till the next training day.
Seeing a pro trainer with your pup on day visits can start at anytime. They can evaluate the pup (strengths and weaknesses) and let you know areas to work on. By doing it that way, you will have input on when the pup is mature enough to stay with the trainer.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

12 WEEKS MAX SPOT ON 

AND WELCOME AND HAVE FUN

ALL OF THIS IS BABY STEPS

THINK OF YOUR MOMS' ;D


----------



## Plantpots (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for info im in the UK and will have him start as soon as i feel he is right .....


----------

